# What to put in a 3ft viv......



## KrissMoore (Oct 16, 2014)

I have just got my hands on another 3ft wooden viv and im looking for something new :2thumb:
I already keep Leopard geckos and i dont want another beardie, the viv dimensions are 90x45x45cm 
So what lizards do people have or sugest?
Let me know :notworthy:


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

There is a whole host of things you could keep. It all just come down to three things - what you like, what is available and what you can afford. Your best bet is to search the classifieds and shop websites to see what is available to you. There are some great species in the classifieds at the moment that would be perfect for that size of set-up. If you can't find anything you want turn the vivarium into a decorative feature with live plants and natural background. Then when something you do want becomes available it has a thriving environment to call home. 



Gavin.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

leopard gecko or similar sized lizard is all I would put in a viv that size - def don't cram a beardie in there


----------



## KrissMoore (Oct 16, 2014)

I know what you mean Gavin, ive been looking through th classifieds and doing a bit of research along the way, i love the crocodile skinks but would the habitat be the best to have in a wooden viv?
Im not after another type gecko, i will keep my eye out in the classifieds and on posts, was just wondering if any one had any suggestions
Cheers Gavin:2thumb:


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

KrissMoore said:


> I know what you mean Gavin, ive been looking through th classifieds and doing a bit of research along the way, i love the crocodile skinks but would the habitat be the best to have in a wooden viv?
> Im not after another type gecko, i will keep my eye out in the classifieds and on posts, was just wondering if any one had any suggestions
> Cheers Gavin:2thumb:


small skins would be a good choice - if you seal the enclosure up well, then it'll be fine for most things

with small lizards, bare in mind that they like lots of space, so even if its only 15cm long, its better to give them the kind of space where they can behave normally


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

CloudForest said:


> leopard gecko or similar sized lizard is all I would put in a viv that size


You make that sound like there isn't much to choose from when in reality there are hundreds of species that fit the bill. 



KrissMoore said:


> I know what you mean Gavin, ive been looking through th classifieds and doing a bit of research along the way, i love the crocodile skinks but would the habitat be the best to have in a wooden viv?
> Im not after another type gecko, i will keep my eye out in the classifieds and on posts, was just wondering if any one had any suggestions
> Cheers Gavin:2thumb:


If you do as CloudForest said and seal the vivarium it will be fine. I don't use glass or plastic vivariums, apart from the odd time when quarantining animals. All my wooden vivariums are sealed, even those for dry set-ups, and most have a layer of pond liner covering the base all the way up to the top of the substrate. This works really well for me and I haven't found any problems yet. I'm also looking at Croc Skinks at the moment and I'm just putting the final touches to their vivarium, which is wooden with live plants and a bio-active substrate.

I wouldn't rule out geckos. It is about all I see to recommend as it is mostly all that I keep lizard-wise, but honestly keeping a Leo is completely different to keeping other genera. 



Gavin.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

gavgav04 said:


> You make that sound like there isn't much to choose from when in reality there are hundreds of species that fit the bill.


 i think perhaps that's what you read...but its not what I wrote  my reference was to the type of animal and the way it moves and lives, many smaller lizards would be cramped in a 3ft enclosure, and would rather be jumping 3-4ft at a time between braches


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

cave geckos


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Fat Tailed Geckos
Chinese Cave Geckos
Wonder Geckos
Steno Geckos
Crocodile Skinks
Fire Skink
Berber Skink
Pink Tongue Skink
Curly Tail Lizards

Just some suggestions for you to google and see if you like the look of, then you can research their care. All of the above are fairly simple to care for if you do the research and provide the right environment.


----------



## Madseyden (Sep 17, 2008)

Anoles, Japanese long tailed lizards, zebra tail lizards, neon blue tailed lizards...


----------



## KrissMoore (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks or all the options guys,:notworthy:
i am loving the curly tailed lizards at the moment,
The Jewelled and the Santa Domingo, although dont know how readily available they would be, but definitley leaning towards them


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

KrissMoore said:


> Thanks or all the options guys,:notworthy:
> i am loving the curly tailed lizards at the moment,
> The Jewelled and the Santa Domingo, although dont know how readily available they would be, but definitley leaning towards them


There are a couple of species in pet trade - both are likely to be WC if bought from a pet shop, but do adjust well if their needs are cared for and can be bred in captivity.


----------

